# Vuitton/ Eluxury.com question



## User35 (May 27, 2009)

hey guys quick question..are the prices on Eluxury.com for Vuitton the same as in store? I am assuming so because the eluxury site seems to send you to the vuttion site. I was wondering because my hubby is in vegas right now and is gonna buy me a new louis !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hehe . I know what I want and I dont want to tell him is X amount of $ then he goes there its a different price in store and he gets all confused. Lol handbags isnt his thing and hes doing me a BIG favor just walking into a vuitton store and buying me something lol.


----------



## georgiabarredo (May 27, 2009)

its the same price... the only difference is that if he buys it in vegas the tax is different.... i think in eluxury there is no tax but there is a charge for the shipping and handling and if a bag is over a certain price even more so i think...

but definitely the prices are all the same.... just the tax might vary!...


----------



## meker (May 27, 2009)

The prices are the same to my knowledge. But eluxury.com sends you directly to the LV site because they will no longer sell LV as of July or June. So you wil have to buy directly from LouisVuitton.com or your nearest store.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 28, 2009)

^That sucks. elux was my go-to Vuitton place. No sales tax, shipping was about $12....Thank God I'm done with buying lv.....for now.


----------

